# problems with a bluetooth mouse



## taoora (Sep 29, 2012)

Greetings
I've recently bought a Dell Inspiron 5720 and I already came across some problems.
I've bought a gigabyte bluetooth mouse (M7700B) along with the laptop but I can't get it to work properly. When I first tired to install the device I got an 0x80070015 error. I tried to install it again, no error this time. I selected to pair without using a code (obviously) and then windows said the device is installed successfuly. But somehow my mouse still doesnt work. And when I checked the properties of the device in the bluetooth devices menu:

So there are no data whatsoever about the manufacturer, model etc.
I've checked if I got the latest bluetooth drivers and I do. I replaced the batteries in the mouse just incase so they're 100% full...any advices what to do?
Oh btw I'm running the Windows 7 Home Edition that came along with the laptop, I tried using the mouse on friends' Win 7 Ultimate and it worked perfectly there.
Help me out please!
Thanks in advance


----------



## taoora (Sep 29, 2012)

anyone??


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi taoora and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you tried the USB-Dongle' in different USB-sockets? Failing that, as they're both nearly new all I can suggest is returning both units to the store you bought them from, under the warranty.


----------



## taoora (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey there 
Well I didnt try any of those dongles..they wouldnt work anyways since ive got a bluetooth mouse and it doesnt require any kind of usb connectors to work. and yea its still under warranty but the problem is that it works pretty much everywhere except on my laptop. And Im really curious whats causing the problems..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahh sorry, I assumed the mouse had a Bluetooth 'adaptor' that plugs into a USB-socket.

Do you have any other Bluetooth device i.e. a mobile (cell)-phone you can try pairing to the laptop? That will confirm the laptop's bluetooth is working.

Also, do you have a Bluetooth icon in your System-Tray (blue circle with a strange double-triangle with legs, on it's side)? If so, right-click and select 'Show Bluetooth Devices' from the drop-down menu - Does the mouse appear there?


----------



## taoora (Sep 29, 2012)

Yea I've paired my phone with my computer via bluetooth. There is the bluetooth icon in the system tray and when I check the devices it shows:
Bluetooth Laser Mouse
Galaxy XCover (thats my phone)

Both of them got installed in a pretty much similar way except:
When I installed my phone, the "installing device driver" icon showed in the system tray in the right bottom corner, while when I installed the mouse, there was no icon.
So yea Im pretty confident there's nothing wrong with the bluetooth on my computer, and Im pretty sure theres nothing wrong with the mouse. But that makes no sense at all..

And the picture in the first post shows the properties of the mouse thats in the "Bluetooth devices" menu

weird huh?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, definitely weird :grin:

Although it might seem a bit odd, when I got my Bluetooth stereo-headphones ages ago, the only way I could initially pair them to my PC, was to turn my phone off, then pair them together - Once that was done, I switched the phone on and they've all worked happily together ever since.

Other than that, I'm baffled. Try the above (phone off) and, if there's still no joy, I'll ask one of my colleagues here to take a look :wink:


----------



## taoora (Sep 29, 2012)

Nope, tried that, doesnt work. Gonna grab myself another set of batteries tomorrow and try again, if it wont work then Im returning the mouse to the store and getting a new one which will hopefully work..thanks for everything anyways!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Righto then - As a suggestion, try a 'Wi-fi' mouse, rather than Bluetooth, good luck and let us know how it goes :smile:


----------



## taoora (Sep 29, 2012)

tried again with a pair of brand new batteries, same story. just gonna return the mouse and get a new one..will decide tomorrow which one to take, whether it will be a bluetooth or a wifi one


----------

